# Coconut Plams @ NSB - Changes?



## friedshrimp (Oct 8, 2015)

I don't know if anyone has noticed or not but the Coconut Palms in New Smyrna Beach used to be a nightly resort (you could book 2 to XX number of nights). It seems for 2016, this has changed to a weekly resort only. Does anyone know why this happened?


----------



## baybee210 (Jan 7, 2016)

*Coconut Palms ll*

Don't know what is going on with Coconut Palms weekly status but may be changing management companies. Although Festiva lists Coconut Palms ll as one of their resorts they do not list any availability for 2016. Since this is one of my favorite resorts, I am anxious to hear what is changing.


----------

